

Killing unlimited data plans brings $billions to carriers - anigbrowl
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57428419-1/killing-unlimited-data-plans-has-helped-make-u.s-carriers-billions/

======
codgercoder
Scarcity is always a good recipe for profit. Too bad there are so few
competitors.

